
Shadowsocks – A secure socks5 proxy - getdavidhiggins
http://shadowsocks.org/en/index.html
======
gjolund
Is @clowwindy involved in this?

I was under the impression that @clowwindy was ordered to take down
shadowsocks by Chinese police.

